# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Sequentielle Androgenblockade (SAB)

## Helmut.2

Hallo meine Lieben,

nach so langer Zeit wollte ich mich auch mal wieder melden um von meiner SAB zu berichten und die könnt Ihr *hier* lesen.

Alles Gute im Neuen Jahr 

Helmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Helmut,

danke für Deine Wünsche im Neuen Jahr.
Offenbar ist Dein Thread nicht so beachtet worden wie manch andere. 
Natürlich ist eine SAB bedingt durch das Vorhandensein des Testosteron angenehmer zu ertragen. Aber was wird bezweckt durch die SAB?
Doch wohl nur ein PSA maskieren, natürlich kann man auch diskutieren, ob eine ADT in der rein palliativen Situation nichts Anderes wäre, mit den entsprechenden NW. 
Ich hatte mich während meinen zwei SAB für die intermittierende Form entschieden, um die Androgenresistenz vorzubeugen, da mein Andrgenrezeptormechanismus nicht von H. Prof. Bonkhoff mitbestimmt wurde.
Im nachhinein mehrere Monate Zeitgewinn. Jedoch die Gefahren bei vorliegen eines hypersensitiven Androgenrezeptormechanismusses sind ja auch bekannt.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass du zwar dein DHT sehr schön stabil niedrig hattest, was sicherlich Dutasterid zuzuschreiben war.
Aber die hohen Dosen von Duta. haben mich dann doch irritiert.
Letztlich hast du dann doch noch zur Spritze gegriffen.

Diese schleichende Weiterführung - ob IADT oder CADT bis zur Kastrationsresistenz - kann man aus meiner heutigen Sichtweise besser gestalten, nämlich durch die Aktivierung des Immunabwehrsystems. Um damit die Möglichkeiten der natürlichen Apoptose zu nutzen, wenigstens für die Tumorzellpopulation, die dafür erreichbar sind. 
Dazu muß das Immunsystem wieder aktiviert werden. Dazu wurde ja gerade in letzter Zeit hier im Forum viel eingestellt.
Dieses ist natürlich nur möglich, wenn man die IADT wählt.
Aus meiner heutigen Sichtweise, ist die SAB für sehr Leichtbetroffene eine nebenwirkungsarme Möglichkeit, sich über viele Jahre zu retten.
Im metastasierten Stadium eher weniger, hier ist Tumorlastsenkung unbedingt höher zu wichten um auch das Tumorstammpotential zu minimieren.

Aber das ist zur Zeit noch nicht voll in der Schulmedizin angekommen.

Beste Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Helmut und Hans-J.

ich hatte vor etwa 2 Jahren auch einmal nach 18monatiger ADT3 Intermittierungspause eine SAB gemacht; hatte ganz gut für einige Monate funktioniert. Dann versuchte ich eine Intermittierung. Das war falsch, denn da durch das Bicalutamid mein Testo für meine Verhältnisse sehr hoch war, ist schon 4 Wochen nach Intermittierungsbeginn mein PSA stark angestiegen. Eine sofortige Eligard Spritze konnte den Anstieg abfangen.......Testo und PSA fielen steil ab zum Glück.

Habe das Eligard für 12 Monate bis letzten Juli bekommen (PSA<0.04 die ganze Zeit); seit Oktober intermittiere ich wieder was Eligard anbelangt. Seit Ende Dezember (bei leicht angestiegenem Testo und PSA immer noch <0.04) schlucke ich 50mg Bicalutamid.
Ich hoffe damit die "Eligard-Pause" zu verlängern, da mich das niedrige Testo doch immer sehr schlaucht.

Grüsse.....Klaus

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Helmut:-

Auch ich wünsche Dir ein gesegnetes Neues Jahr und Erfolge mit Deiner Therapie. Ich habe mir das durchgelesen und hätte gern gewusst, auf welche wissenschaftlichen Daten (Studienergebnisse, Expertenaussagen etc.) Du Dich bzgl. der SAB berufst. Ich würde das gerne erfahren, weil die von mir gelesene Literatur dazu eigentlich nichts hergibt. 

Patrick Walsh, ein Pionier für nervschonende Operationen, von denen er viele Tausend am John Hopkins Hospital vorgenommen hat, nennt die SAB (= Step-Up Hormonal Therapy) einen "candy-coated approach to hormonal therapy" (Seite 483 seines Guide to Surviving Prostate Cancer). Er schreibt, dass man sich damit, ebenso wie mit der intermittierenden Hormontherapie, etwas vormacht, weil grundsätzlich alle Wege der Hormontherapie den schleichenden Progress der hormon-insensitiven Komponente des Krebses nicht aufhalten. Schreibt er doch: "You may not feel it, but the cancer is still there, growing stealthily, and when it breaks out from below the medical radar screen, it can burst back into your life with a vengeance".  
Ich vertraue sehr auf die Aussagen von Patrick Walsh, einerseits weil ich durch die DHB/Leibowitz vorbelastet, vielleicht auch voreingenommen bin, andererseits aber auch, weil ich so viel Übereinstimmung zwischen der Lehre von Patrick Walsh und den Thesen der Cytopathologen finde, die bekanntlich der Hormontherapie sehr reserviert gegenüberstehen.

Generell lässt sich doch sagen, dass auch die SAB diejenige Komponente des Krebses, die durch Hormontherapie nicht erfasst und die letztendlich zum Tode führt, bei Dir ebenso wie bei Anderen, zu kurz greift und es deshalb für Dich sinnvoll sein könnte, über neue oder zusätzliche Therapiemöglichkeiten nachzudenken. Schön wäre es, wenn sich, wie Hans dies vorschlägt, das körpereigene Abwehrsystem mehr aktivieren ließe. Leibowitz schlägt vor antiangiogene Mittel oder eine frühzeitige leichte Taxotere-Therapie. Auch Walsh bringt in seinem Guide eine lange Liste möglicher Behandlungen, nicht viel anders als Steven B. Strum, aber wenn man sich das durchliest, ist das alles entweder noch nicht klinikreif, oder es ist zu teuer oder auch nur Prinzip Hoffnung = heiße Luft. 

Gruß, Reinardo

PS. Übersetzung. 
Candy-coated approach to hormonal therapy  =  Hormontherapie im Zucker-Bonbon
You may not feel it . . .  = Du spürst ihn nicht, aber der Krebs ist noch da. Er wächst heimlich in leisen Schritten, und wenn er von hinter dem medizinischen Radar-Schirm hervorkommt, bricht er in Dein Leben mit Macht hinein.

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo,

eine Studie mit durchaus ermutigenden Ergebnissen zur SAB gibts hier zu sehen.

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo *Reinardo* & *Andreas*,
zur Sequenziellen ADT, also statt einem LHRH Analoga nur ein Antiandrogen (z.B. Bicalutamide) evt. zusammen mit einem 5ARI wie Finasteride oder Dutasteride zu nehmen, da habe ich immer etwas Bedenken, die ich Euch hier kurz schildern will.

Grundlage der SAB scheint eine italienische Studie von Boccardo [3] zu sein, bei der aber fortgeschrittenen PCA untersucht wurde, also Pts. eine entsprechende ADT das als primäre Therapieform angeboten bekamen. Nachbeobachtungszeit war nur 38 Monate, was für das Rezidiv Setting definitiv zu kurz ist. Dank an *Guntermann* für die Nachforschungen!

_Reinardo_, Du führt, mal wieder, Pat Walsh an, der aber wie Du sicher weißt, das Testosteron als treibende Kraft des Prostatakarzinoms sieht, im Gegensatz zum Rest der Welt, der diese Rolle eher dem DHT zuweist. Eine SAB würde Testosteron nicht unterdrücken, im Gegenteil!

_Reinardo_, dein zweiter Hinweis ggf. die ADT mit einer Chemo zu kombinieren, hat erwiesenermaßen, in diesem androgensensitiven Setting kein Vorteil! Zumindest was das _"Time to progression (TTP)"_ angeht, was das Entstehen eines _"castrate-resistant phenotypes"_ bedeutet. Das ist so eine Sache, die Du hier immer wieder gerne vorträgst, ohne die aktuelle Studienlage zu berücksichtigen.



_Andreas_, Du hast die Olson/Pienta Studie zur Sequenziellen ADT vorgestellt. Betrachtet man die Ergebnisse: _"...median duration of response to SAB was 72.5 months..."_, was ca. 6 Jahre bis zur Kastrationsresistenz bedeutet, erscheint auch das eher unbrauchbar, denn die "normale" ADT(2) kann mit 7 bis >10 Jahren für dieses Setting aufwarten:



Nicht ganz unkritisch sieht auch z.B. Browne & Kollegen in [1] Bicalutamide, oder Shamash & Kollegen, die die Wirkung von Dexamethason+/-DES getestet haben: _"...Patients treated with previous anti-androgens alone had more than 5 times more risk of death compared with patients treated with gonadorelin analogues throughout their castration-sensitive phase..."
_
*Mein Fazit:
*In hohem Alter bei niedriger Malignität kann SAB klappen - sonst wäre ich SEHR vorsichtig damit!

--------------------------------
*[1]:* Browne & Kollegen: Bicalutamide-induced hypoxia potentiates RUNX2-mediated Bcl-2 expression resulting in apoptosis resistance
*[2]:* Shamash: A multi-centre randomised phase III trial of Dexamethasone vs Dexamethasone and diethylstilbestrol in castration-resistant prostate cancer: immediate vs deferred Diethylstilbestrol
*[3]:* Boccardo: Bicalutamide monotherapy versus flutamide plus goserelin in prostate cancer patients

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad:-

Vor Deiner Kenntnis der aktuellen Studienlage muss ich mal wieder kapitulieren. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, rätst Du aufgrund der von Dir getätigten Recherche von einer SAB eher ab, aber aus anderen Gründen als ich versucht habe, solche zu finden. Mit meinen aus begrenzten Quellen erfolgten Warnungen und den von Dir beschriebenen Studienergebnissen wird Helmut wahrscheinlich seine Therapie überdenken und gestalten können.

Seitdem ich im Jahre 2009 zum erstenmal lokale Probleme mit der Blasenentleerung bekam, habe ich auch zuerst wie Helmut mit Bicalutamid 150 begonnen, das der Urologe mir nur ungern verschrieben hatte. Schon nach 2 Tabletten verspürte ich Erleichterung, aber es setzte auch sofort Brustwachstum ein, das durch eine 1x-Bestrahlung in der Charité behandelt wurde. Bicalutamid habe ich dann nicht regelmäßig sondern intermittierend genommen. Wenn es schlimmer wurde, 2-3 Tabletten, dann wieder ausgesetzt und versucht, mit Bicalutamid 50 auszukommen. Das hat aber gar nichts gebracht. Um von dem Auf- und Ab und von der Hormontherapie wieder ganz wegzukommen, habe ich mich mit einem "Profi" beraten, der mir eine TUR-P vorgeschlagen hat. Das habe ich auch gemacht, leider mit dem Ergebnis eines inzwischen entstandenen Gleason 4+5. Inzwischen hatte ich 2 weitere TUR-Ps und eine Harnweg-OP. Seit August 2012 bekomme ich die 3-Monatsspritze, aber der PSA-Wert (um 10.00) geht trotzdem nicht herunter. Du siehst, dass man auch ohne exzessive Hormontherapie (fast) resistent werden kann, wenn man einen hohen Gleason entwickelt und nur lange genug wartet. Eine meiner Hauptquellen, Tribukait, hat dazu auch geschrieben, dass in Langzeituntersuchungen mittels FNABs eine kontinuierlich fortschreitende Entdifferenzierung des Krebses festgestellt worden sei. 
So bin ich dann auch zu der Ansicht gekommen, dass die von Helmut praktizierte SAB nur ein Eyewash ist, das die Lebensqualität zwar noch eine Zeitlang erhält, schließlich aber doch in eine reguläre ADT mit späterer Resistenz mündet.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo LowRoad, hallo Reinardo,

ich habe im Juli letzten Jahres schon einmal hier dazu gepostet. Dr. Barken, auf den ich mich beziehe, praktiziert die SAB -natürlich nicht studiengebunden- mit seinen Patienten seit über 10 Jahren. Er gibt freimütig zu, nicht vorhersagen zu können, bei wem die SAB wirkt und bei wem nicht. Sein für mich schlagendstes Argument ist aber, daß seine Patienten nichts verschenken, da sie jederzeit auf eine ADT umsteigen können, wenn die SAB nicht oder nicht mehr wirkt, denn er geht eben nicht von einer Kastrationsresistenz aus, da das Testosteron ja bei der SAB nicht unterdrückt wird. Auch in der von mir zitierten Studie, auf die Du dich bezogen hast, wird ja nur von "response" gesprochen und nicht von Kastrationsresistenz (mittleres Ansprechen auf anschließende LHRH ADT 24 Monate) und bemerkenswert finde ich, daß gerade die höheren Gleasongrade länger darauf angesprochen haben als die niedrigeren. Das für meine Entscheidung wichtigste Argument für die SAB ist, was sich im Selbstversuch bestätigt hat: Daß die Lebensqualität unter SAB wesentlich besser ist, als unter der "normalen" ADT2 oder 3, von der ich schon zwei Runden hinter mir habe. 

Ich weiß, daß wir uns hier in einer Grauzone zwischen evidenzbasierter- und anekdotisch beschriebener Therapie befinden und will deshalb die SAB keineswegs als Allheilmittel darstellen. Ich denke aber, für den einen oder anderen unter uns könnte sich, besonders im Hinblick auf die Lebensqualität, ein Versuch mit der SAB lohnen, denn, wie Dr. Barken sagt, "The Truth is in the Pudding".

Noch kurz zu meiner derzeitigen Situation: Ich selbst habe die SAB, die zumindest mein PSA auf niedrigem Level gehalten -, und CGA und NSE nicht erhöht hat, jetzt unterbrochen, um mein PSA auf etwa 2,5 ansteigen zu lassen, da ich im Sommer endlich wissen will, wohin sich mein Rezidiv verkrochen hat, das trotz der modernsten Bildgebenden Verfahren (3T-MRT,Cholin PET/CT) bis jetzt nicht aufzuspüren war. Das PSMA PET/CT mit dem neuen Gallium-Liganden in Heidelberg, worüber auch Hvielemi schon berichtet hat, scheint mir das richtige Instrument dafür zu sein. Ziel ist natürlich, evtl. ein operativ entfernbares Lymphknotenrezidiv zu finden, da mir bei meiner RP vor 9 Jahren auf Grund einer Verkettung widriger Umstände und eigener Unwissenheit trotz Gleaon 8 kein einziger Lymphknoten entfernt wurde. 

@Reinardo: Ich habe Deinen Beitrag eben erst gelesen, nachdem ich meinen schon verfaßt hatte. Ich denke, daß das auch von Dir erwähnte Argument LQ eine wichtige Rolle im Entscheidungsprozeß spielt. Natürlich ist bei Deinem hohen PSA eine SAB kritisch zu beurteilen, da die mir bekannten Quellen empfehlen, auch bei einer Intermittierung den Wert nicht über 1 ansteigen zu lassen, um eine befriedigende Response zu erzielen. 

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## LowRoad

Andreas,
ja, das ist wohl eine "Grauzone" mit nicht eindeutig bestimmbarem Ergebnissen, weshalb ein individueller Ansatz hier durchaus Sinn machen kann. Ich bin vielleicht auch etwas voreingenommen, sehe das immer etwas als "Fortgeschrittener", wo die ADT2 gegenüber jedweder einfachen ADT statistisch Vorteile hat, was z.B. die J-Cap Studie mit >2000 Pts. und 10 Jahre Nachbeobachtungszeit zeigen konnte:



Man sieht aber, dass im Low-Risk Bereich das Vorgehen ADT1/2 keinen Einfluss auf das OS hat. Die Erhaltung der Lebensqualität ist für PCA Betroffene natürlich ein zentraler Punkt, wenn der erste Schockzustand überwunden ist. Testosteronerhalt und damit verbunden Estrogenerhalt hat selbstverständlich enorme Vorteile gegenüber einer Testosteronunterdrückung - aber haben wir dafür einen (kleinen) Preis zu zahlen?  Vielleicht könnte auch die Kombination von Bicalutamide+Everolimus, ein mTOR Blocker, oder Bicalutamide+Metformin, ein IGF Modulator, Potential haben? Vielleicht ändert sich meine Einstellung auch noch, wenn man Ergebnisse von Enzalutamide als Primäre Monotherapie nach BCR hat, aber bis dahin wäre ich bei Bicalutamide Mono trotzdem vorsichtig.

Wer sich für das Nebenwirkungsmanagement von PCA Patienten interessiert, dem sei Prof. Wassersugs Vortrag ans Herz gelegt - ist aber nur was für Kollegen die mit Englisch wirklich wenig Probs. haben!!! Prof. Wassersug ist selbst PCA Betroffener, der nach Versagen von RPE, SRT und ADT sich nun seit mehr als 10 Jahren mit High-Dose Estradiol am Leben hält - PSA undetectable!





Andreas, viel Glück für das geplante  PSMA PET/CT! Eine Option die ich auch versuchen werde, da ein Cholin-PET/MRI bei mir, wie auch bei Dir, nichts Verwertbares ergeben hat.

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Andreas!




> Natürlich ist bei Deinem hohen PSA eine SAB kritisch zu beurteilen, da  die mir bekannten Quellen empfehlen, auch bei einer Intermittierung den  Wert nicht über 1 ansteigen zu lassen, um eine befriedigende Response zu  erzielen.


Gilt dies auch für Nicht - Operierte? Falls ja, mit welcher Begründung?
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Helmut,

meine Quellen beziehen sich alle auf die Rezidivsituation nach RP. Mit der Situation bei intakter Prostata hab ich mich leider nicht beschäftigt und kann nur Vermutungen anstellen. Nach allem, was ich bisher weiß, gibt es einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen Tumorlast (bzw. PSA-Höhe) und Ansprechen auf die SAB. Ich persönlich behalte mir nach Anstieg meines PSA auf 2,5 die Option einer ADT (2 oder 3) vor, falls sich mein Rezidiv nach der Bildgebung als nicht kurativ behandelbar erweist, evtl. nach einem Test auf das Ansprechen auf eine SAB.
Andererseits hast Du ja schon, Deinem Profil zufolge, einen Versuch mit einer Dutasterid-Monotherapie hinter Dir und bist experimentierwillig, um eine weitere ADT mit ihren Nebenwirkungen zu umgehen. Bei mir war der Verlauf unter Dutasterid-Mono ähnlich wie bei Dir. In den ADT-Pausen Anstieg des PSA trotz Dutasterid. 
Ein Versuch mit zunächst Bicalutamid 150mg PLUS Dutasterid oder Finasterid könnte vielleicht nicht schaden, da Du Dir bei Deiner relativ langsamen PSA-Verdopplungszeit m.E. keine Option verbaust. Eine Tendenz dürfte sich schon nach 4 Wochen bemerkbar machen. Ganz klar, das wäre EXPERIMENTELL und ist keine echte Empfehlung. Die zwangsläufig damit einhergehende Gynäkomastie ist für mich ein eher kosmetisches Problem, eine Bestrahlung der Brustdrüsen kam für mich nicht in Frage. 

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Andreas!

Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Mit Interesse lese ich, dass eine SAB auch mit geringeren Dosen (Einnahme nicht täglich) durchgeführt werden kann. Ich wünsche Dir weiter Erfolg damit.
Die SAB wäre die einzige Therapieform, die ich (altersbedingt) für mich noch akzeptieren würde.
Meine grundsätzliche Strategie kannst Du hier nachlesen.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Helmut,

ich habe Dein Alter nicht bedacht und kann mich der Meinung von Hansjörg Burger aus dem Parallelthread nur anschließen. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle ebenfalls bis auf Weiteres nur abwarten und beobachten und erst reagieren, falls sich dramatische Ausschläge im Verlauf zeigen, - was eigentlich nicht zu erwarten ist. 

Alles Gute weiterhin,
Andreas

----------


## LowRoad

> ...zur Sequenziellen ADT, also statt einem LHRH Analoga nur ein Antiandrogen (z.B. Bicalutamide) evt. zusammen mit einem 5ARI wie Finasteride oder Dutasteride zu nehmen, da habe ich immer etwas Bedenken,...
> ...
> Vielleicht ändert sich meine Einstellung auch noch, wenn man Ergebnisse von Enzalutamide als Primäre Monotherapie nach BCR hat


Bestätigung findet diese meine Hypothese in einem Interview mit Prof.Tombal[1], bei dem er ausführt:
_
"...Das Problem bei Bicalutamide [Monotherapie] ist, dass wir wissen, dass der PSA Abfall nie so ausgeprägt ist, wie der, den wir mit einem LHRH-Agonisten sehen..."
_
Sein Ansatz war nun zu versuchen, ob statt Bicalutamide-Monotherapie eine modernere Form der Antiandrogentherapie, eine Enzalutamide-Monotherapie besser, bzw. vergleichbar wirken könnte. Das war ja auch meine Überlegung, weshalb ich hiermit diesen Thread nochmal aufwärmen will. Er konnte zeigen, dass *92.5%* seiner Patienten mit Enzalutamide-Monotherapie einen *>80%* Abfall des PSA Wertes aufwiesen. Ein beachtliches Ergebnis, aber ich kenne leider die genaue Ausgangslage seiner Patienten in der Studie nicht, weshalb eine Beurteilung schwierig ist. Trotzdem ein interessanter Ansatz. Auch seine Ausführungen zur Kombination von Enzalutamide und Alpharadin haben einen gewissen Charme. Wegen der allgemeinen Bedeutung dieses Themas habe ich mich bemüht das komplette Interview zu übersetzen, viel Spaß:


_MaverickNY - Pharma Strategy Blog [PSB]: Wie würden Sie [-> Prof.Tombal] die Grundlage Ihrer Studie beschreiben?
_
*Prof Tombal:
*Das erste, was wichtig ist, ist, was ist die Philosophie von klinischen Studien [bei PCA]? Da hat es eine Menge Aktivitäten bei der medizinischen Behandlung von Prostatakrebs mit neuen Medikamenten wie Abiraterone, Jevtana  einer neuen Chemotherapie und [Provenge] einem Impfstoff gegeben, aber was sie alle gemeinsam haben, ist, dass sie erst bei Patienten, nach Versagen der Hormonentzugstherapie, eingesetzt werden. Weltweit bedeutet die hormonelle Behandlung heute grundsätzlich eine medizinische Kastration, das Testosteron im ganzen Körper wird unterdrückt um eine Wirkung auf die Prostata und die Metastasen zu bekommen. Die Idee war nun, Enzalutamide [Xtandi®], nicht so, wie es zur Zeit zugelassen und verschrieben wird, nur für Patienten nach Versagen der Androgen-Entzugstherapie einzusetzen, sondern bei Patienten die nie zuvor eine Androgen-Entzugstherapie bekommen hatten. Es existierte immer die Hypothese, dass es vielleicht aus unbekannten Gründen dabei nicht wirksam wäre. Also nahmen wir Patienten, und einige von ihnen waren schon recht weit fortgeschritten, bei denen eine Hormonentzugstherapie notwendig war, und wir gaben ihnen nur Enzalutamide.

_PSB: Welche Ergebnisse haben Sie dabei beobachtet?_

*Prof Tombal:
*Wir waren sehr beeindruckt, von dem Umfang der Reaktion bei diesen Männern. Schauen wir uns den PSA-Abfall an, und unsere Hypothese war, dass wenn 80% der Männer einen guten PSA Abfall [~50%] hätten, wir für die Zukunft ein Medikament mit potentieller Wirksamkeit für dieses Setting hätten. Aber es waren nicht 80%, es waren viel mehr [92,5% -> 80% Abfall]! Fast alle Männer reagierten sehr effektiv auf das Medikament mit einem starken Rückgang des PSA Wertes, und mit einer Toxizität, die offenbar weniger ausgeprägt war als bei einer Androgenentzugstherapie. Die Hypothese, dass wir hier vielleicht ein Medikament hätten, welches eventuell die Androgenentzugstherapie ersetzen könnte, und da sagen wir jetzt OK, wir wissen dass es entsprechend unserer Idee zu wirken scheint, und es einfach die Androgenentzugstherapie bei Männern, die unter den Nebenwirkungen leiden, ersetzen könnte. Nun ist die Entwicklung eines neuen Behandlungsstandards das, worüber wir in den nächsten 4 bis 5 Jahren nachzudenken haben. Das Ergebnis ist, dass tatsächlich nur Enzalutamide das einzige Medikament ist, welches man als Alternative verwenden könnte. Wenn Sie z.B. an Zytiga®/Abiraterone denken, muss es zusammen mit einer Androgenentzugstherapie eingesetzt werden, somit wird es nie die Androgenentzugstherapie ersetzen. Das ist jetzt hier nur eine kleine Studie, sie müssen das verstehen, denn wir gingen völlig unwissend in diese Patientenpopulation. Was wir über die Ergebnisse sagen können, ist, dass es weit über alle unseren Erwartungen lag, die wir gemacht hatten, als die Studie geplant wurde.

_PSB: Wie würden diese Ergebnisse im Vergleich zu dem was sie mit Bicalutamide erwarten würden, sehen?_

*Prof Tombal: 
*In Europa ist Bicalutamide zugelassen und wir verwenden es immer noch. Wenn ich zum Beispiel meine eigenen Patienten betrachte, würde ich sagen, dass etwa10-15% dieser Patienten mit Bicalutamide-Monotherapie behandelt werden. Das Problem bei Bicalutamide [Monotherapie] ist, dass wir wissen, dass der PSA Abfall nie so ausgeprägt ist, wie der, den wir mit einem LHRH-Agonisten sehen. Wir wissen, es ist ein gutes Medikament, aber in der Studie auf die ich hingewiesen habe, *konnte gezeigt werden, dass es ein Therapie-Äquivalent nur für Patienten mit minimaler Erkrankung war*. Wir haben zwar keinen direkten Vergleich, aber wir haben retrospektive Daten für Europa, da wir Bicalutamide oft verwenden. Wenn wir z.B. nur den PSA Abfall [mit Enzalutamide] beobachten ,so ist dieser offenbar viel tiefer als [wir das normalerweise] mit Bicalutamide [sehen]. Das ist eindeutig.

Bei den Patienten in der Studie haben wir eine objektive, und manchmal wirklich beeindruckende Schrumpfung des Tumors, was wir nicht so robust bei Bicalutamide Monotherapie gesehen haben. Wir haben keinen direkten Vergleich, aber es ist aus meiner Sicht klar, dass es in Bezug auf das Nebenwirkungsprofil mit Bicalutamide gut vergleichbar ist, da es kein Kastrations-Syndrom gibt. Ein bisschen Gynäkomastie, etwas Müdigkeit, Dinge, die sehr gut von den Patienten toleriert werden im Vergleich zu LHRH-Agonisten. Aber das Ansprechen des Tumors scheint - und ich möchte das nochmal betonen  im Vergleich zu Bicalutamide wesentlich besser.

_PSB: Werden Sie also eine direkte Vergleichsstudie mit [Enzalutamide und] Bicalutamide oder einem LHRH-Agonisten durchführen?_

*Prof Tombal: 
*Das Problem bei der Medikamentenentwicklung ist, dass eigentlich die Regulierungsbehörden den Ton angeben. Wenn Sie zur EMA, der European Medicines Agency gehen, könnten wir eine direkte Vergleichsstudie zwischen Bicalutamide und Enzalutamide relativ leicht planen, da Bicalutamide in Europa als Monotherapie zugelassen ist. Das Problem wäre, dass die FDA Bicalutamide in diesem Stadium nicht zugelassen hat, so wäre es ein Risiko, abhängig von ihrem Verhalten. Es gibt Pläne für solch eine Studie, aber die genaue Gestaltung der Prüfung, wie sie durchzuführen wäre, wird von der FDA entschieden, und wir können das nicht beeinflussen. Wir wissen nicht einmal, ob es um eine globale Studie oder nur ein Studie für Europa und den USA gehen könnte. Interessanterweise, auch, im Gegensatz zu all den Mitteln, die für das Stadium der Kastrationsresistenz entwickelt wurden, hat noch niemand jemals bei der FDA mit einem modernen Plan vorgesprochen und gesagt: das sind die Probleme, das könnten die Medikamente sein. Wir wissen nicht, wie sie reagieren würden. Klar, wenn ich all das Geld und all die Patienten hätte, wäre die ideale Studie eine dreiarmige Studie zum Vergleich von Standard-hormoneller Behandlung und Bicalutamide bzw. Enzalutamide. Denn wenn wir das durchführen könnten, hätten wir wirklich die Antworten sowohl in Bezug auf das Überleben, aber auch in Bezug auf die Lebensqualität.

Ich bin von meiner Ausbildung her ein Urologe, würde von den meisten der Patienten die ich sehe, würde sogar behaupten 85%, sagen, sie werden nicht an ihrer Krankheit sterben. Diejenigen, mit aggressiver Erkrankung werden meist von Onkologen betreut. Das Anliegen der Onkologen ist in erster Linie darauf gerichtet, das Gesamtüberleben zu erhöhen. Wohingegen mein Anliegen als Urologe wäre, eine ähnliche Gesamtüberlebensrate zu generieren, was momentan möglich erscheint, zusätzlich aber noch die Toxizität zu senken. Wenn ich beide Fragen gleichzeitig beantworten sollte, wäre solch eine dreiarmige Studie der ideale Ansatz um alle Informationen über die Lebensqualität und das Gesamtüberleben zu bekommen.

_PSB: Ich denke auch, diese dreiarmige Studie wäre optimal um die endgültigen Antworten zu erhalten_

*Prof Tombal: 
*Das wäre sehr elegant und würde auch wissenschaftlich befriedigende Antworten liefern.

_PSB: Gibt es irgendwelche anderen Kombinations-Versuche mit Enzalutamide für diese Stadien, die Ihr Interesse geweckt haben?_

*Prof Tombal: 
*Wenn Sie mir eine Million Dollar geben und mich fragen, was ist die beste Kombination, würde ich sagen, es ist Enzalutamide und Radium-223 [Alpharadin®].
*Wenn wir etwas über Prostatakrebs wissen, ist es, dass etwas Magisches geschieht, wenn sie Strahlentherapie und Hormonentzugstherapie kombinieren.* Dabei konnte die Hormonentzugstherapie erwiesenermaßen das Gesamtüberleben verbessern. Alle Studien von SWOG, EORTC und frühe Arbeiten die bis in die 70er Jahre zurückreichen, haben zeigen können, dass, wenn Sie die Zelle mit irgendeiner Form von DNA Bruchmechanismen wie Strahlentherapie plus Hormontherapie angehen, etwas Magisches geschieht. Für mich ist die Kombination eines sehr effektiven Anti-Androgens und der Strahlentherapie, das was ich sehen will. Einer der zusätzlichen Vorteile wäre, dass diese beiden Medikamente keine Kortikoide [Prednison o.ä.] erfordern, und sehr gut verträglich sind. Also das wäre wirklich eine Kombination die ich nicht fürchten würde. Radium-223 wird wirklich sehr gut toleriert. Bei all den Männern die wir momentan mit Oligo-Metastasierten Krebs diagnostizieren, wäre die Kombination dieser beiden Medikamente auch einsetzbar, gebt mir die Medikamente und gebt mir das Geld, ich wäre sehr interessiert!

_PSB: Ist solch eine Studie überhaupt geplant?_

*Prof Tombal: 
*Ich denke, beide Bayer und Medivation sprechen momentan miteinander, und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, es wird irgendwann geplant werden.


*Ergänzende Hinweise
*Obwohl ich Prof Tombal vor der Sitzung sprach, war ich völlig unvorbereitet auf das beindruckende Wasserfall-Diagramm, das eine PSA-Ansprechraten (eine Reduktion >80%) nach 25 Wochen von 92,5% der Patienten zeigte, mit einem ziemlich engen CI (86,2-98,8%).
In einem "Interview mit Charles Sawyers" der Co-Entwickler des Enzalutamides sprachen wird über das Entwicklungspotenzial, einschließlich der übertragbaren Möglichkeiten jenseits Kastrationsresistenz in frühere Erkrankungsstadien. Er sieht, mit diesen neuesten Ergebnissen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Enzalutamide klare Aktivität in fortgeschrittenen (hormonell-sensitive) Prostatakrebs hat, und nur eine dreiarmigen Studie, so wie Prof Tombal sie vorgeschlagen hat, würde das beantworten können

-------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Pharma Strategy Blog [PSB]: Making a difference in Adcanced Prostate Cancer - an interview with Bertrand Tombal

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo LowRoad und Andere,

vielen Dank für Eure Meinung und für die Übersetzung von Pro. Tombal! 

Diesen Thread den ich angefangen habe wollte ich sowieso noch erweitern aber hierzu wolle ich erst die Blutabnahme am 28. Februar abwarten aber leider bekomme ich 14 Tage später meine Werte weil das DHT solange benötigt bis es ausgelesen werden kann.

Dennoch werde ich diesen Thread meinem Urologen und Onkologen - Er ist sehr daran interessiert - zu kommen lassen und verbleibe 

mit herzlichen Grüßen
Helmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Freunde,
schaut euch mal den Verlauf von Tom Johnson an.
Abiraterone hat nicht gewirkt, aber Enzalutamid, und das wie.
Das krieg ich nun gar nicht auf die Reihe!? Kann das einer erklären?

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Freunde,
> schaut euch mal den Verlauf von Tom Johnson an.
> Abiraterone hat nicht gewirkt, aber Enzalutamid, und das wie.
> Das krieg ich nun gar nicht auf die Reihe!? Kann das einer erklären?


Der wird jede Menge Rezeptoren haben ...

----------


## hartmuth

> Der wird jede Menge Rezeptoren haben ...


So wird es wohl sein... Das heißt aber auch, soweit es um Hormonmanipulation geht, können wir Abiraterone/Zytiga vergessen. Trotz Testo im unmessbaren Bereich (zumindest im Serum) ziehen sich hypersensitive Rezeptoren doch noch genug T/DHT rein, um den Tumor zum wachsen zu bringen. Dagegen - und das ist erstaunlich - vermag Enzalutamid/Xtandi in unglaublicher Breite Rezeptoren effektiv zu blockieren und ist einem Bicalutamid damit um Längen voraus. Unser derzeitiger Renner bei der Hormonablation ist Enzalutamid! Zytiga ist eine Enttäuschung.
Andi, SAB hat die NAse vorn, oder?

----------


## LowRoad

> ...SAB hat die Nase vorn, oder?


*Hallo Hartmut,
*für SAB weiß ich das nicht, für Enzalutamide könnte ich es mir vorstellen. Testosteronentzug wirkt Immunsystemmodulierend, das könnte bei Schwerbetroffenen langfristig Vorteile haben. Trotzdem noch ein paar Anmerkungen zur SAB von mir. Wir kennen hier alle ein paar Kollegen, die ganz gut mit Bicalutamide-Only + einem 5ARI zurechtkommen, würde denen Enzalutamide noch besser helfen? Man muss leider auch immer den Kostenaspekt sehen:


Bicamutamide (150mg/Tag) ~ 170/MonatEnzalutamide ~ $7500/Monat

Wäre Enzalutamide kostenneutral, Bicalutamide wäre tot!

Warum wirkt Enzalutamide nach Abiraterone Versagen?

*1.* Es können sich Mutationen (Splice-Variants) des Androgenrezeptors gebildet haben, die mit anderen Liganden binden. Enzalutamide blockt vorübergehend(!) den mutierten AR.
*2.* Die Tumorzellen bzw. das Turmostroma kann DHT über "Umwege" synthetisieren, Testosteron ist nicht mehr erforderlich - Abiraterone wirkungslos. Siehe dazu Doc Myers Bericht "Avoid DHEA", sein Vorschlag Abiraterone high-dose oder Abiraterone + high-dose-5ARI. Enzalutamide bindet etwa gleichwertig zu DHT an den AR, weshalb DHT unbedingt niedrig sein sollte.   

Irgendwann kommt es zum Zustand, dass sich der AR selbst "befriedigt", völlig Liganden unabhängig wird, dann wirds schwierig, denn dafür fehlen uns bisher therapeutische Ansätze.

Hartmut, all the best - man sieht sich!

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo meine Lieben,



> Diesen Thread den ich angefangen habe wollte ich sowieso noch erweitern aber hierzu wolle ich erst die Blutabnahme am 28. Februar abwarten


 Und jetzt habe ich weitere Werte die ich im "Ermitteln     der PSA-VZ" ermittelt habe und sie sind nicht gerade erfreulich Blutabnahmen und VZ lt. folgent:
23.10.2012 - 06.12.2012 = 23 Wochen VZ; ... vom 23.10.12 PSA 0,05 ng/ml; Testos. 0,03ng/ml; DHT < 0,4 ng/dl
06.12.2012 - 17.01.2013 =    6 Wochen   VZ; ... vom 06.12.12 PSA 0,06 ng/ml; Testos. 0,14 ng/ml; DHT < 0,4 ng/dl
17.01.2013 - 28.02.2013 =   6,4 Wochen VZ; .....vom 17.01.13 PSA 0,12 ng/ml; Testos. 1,95 ng/ml; DHT 1,3 ng/dl und die letzten Werte sind .........................................vom 28.02.13 PSA 0,23 ng/ml; Testos. 4,36 ng/ml; DHT 1,5 ng/dl.
Die Werte luteinisierende Hormon (LH) in Reihenfolge: < 0,1; 1,2; 3,7; 7,1 mIU/ml. Eigentlich müßte es mir gut gehen das Testos. steht bei 4,36 ng/ml die Schwitzattacken sind nicht mehr so schlimm aber die Nebenkrankheiten sind nicht gerade gesundheitsfördert - da berichte ich in einem anderem Thread - was meint Ihr über diese Werte nach SAB? Auf meiner Website habe ich eine Log. Grafik - SAB =  SequentielleAndrogenblockade
Alles Gute für Euch
Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Meine Lieben,

das stimmt doch oder? ich denke schon. nun ich möchte über meine DC-Therapie 1.Impfung Berichten aber Seit 25. Juni mit 2 mg/ml PSA habe ich mit der   Sequentielle Androgenblockade (SAB) wieder begonnen. das mit den Metastasen in der Wirbelsäule hat mich doch sehr mitgenommen kein Wunder nach über 15 Jahren zum ersten Mal!

Alles Gute für Euch allen
Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

> ...nun ich möchte über meine DC-Therapie 1.Impfung Berichten aber Seit 25. Juni mit 2 mg/ml PSA habe ich mit der   Sequentielle Androgenblockade (SAB) wieder begonnen. das mit den Metastasen in der Wirbelsäule hat mich doch sehr mitgenommen kein Wunder nach über 15 Jahren zum ersten Mal!


Jetzt bin ich fast am Ende meiner SAB und hoffe auch mit Hilfe mit den DCT-Impfungen von Dr. Neßelhut mein PCa in Schach zu halten. auf meiner Website - DCT-Impfungen - runter scrollen bis blaues Zitat bzw. Log. Grafik von Juni 2013 bis Ende Juni 2014 kommt.

Übrigens: Die LHRH Spritze habe ich eine Monat Zoladex 3,6 mg mit dem Wirkstoff Goserelinacetat gewählt so habe ich es mit meinem Urologen vereinbart und zudem bekomme ich jeden Monat 100 ml/4mg ZOMETA.

Ich werde die nächsten paar Laborwerte zu dieser Log. Grafik in Monaten beifügen damit man sieht wie und wo die Reise hingeht!

Herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------

